# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > سوال: مشاوره در مورد عقد قرارداد از لحاظ فنی و حقوقی

## MJTBFZ

سلام. شرکت ما در نظر دارد یک برنامه تحت محیط #C تهیه کند. این برنامه یک برنامه ی CRM مانند و جهت کنترل کاربران است. این برنامه چند لایه است و گستردگی مخصوص به خود را داراست و قرار است همزمان چند صد نفر آنلاین به دیتابیس این نرم افزار دسترسی داشته باشند و یک سری کارها را انجام داده و Log عملکردی این کاربران ثبت شده و به ازای انجام هر کار مختلف مبلغی را دریافت کنند.

ما در درجه اول سورس این نرم افزار را میخواهیم. شرح سورس را میخواهیم. الگوریتم، فلوچارت و دیاگرام نرم افزار را میخواهیم. همچنین جزییات کامل بانک اطلاعاتی. چون ممکن است این برنامه در آینده توسط برنامه نویس دیگری تغییراتی پیدا کند و کلا نیاز هست این برنامه طوری نوشته شود که کاملا قابلیت دولوپ و تغییرات مورد نیاز توسط برنامه نویس بعدی را دارا باشد. همچنین ما پشتیبانی کامل از این نرم افزار را لازم می دانیم.

سوال بنده از لحاظ فنی این است که هر آنچه که ما باید مطالبه کنیم از سرپرست برنامه نویس از داکیومنت گرفته تا اطلاعاتی که باید تحویل دهد، زمان تحویل، تعهد پشتیبانی در فازهای بعدی، میزان هزینه توسعه اولیه و پشتیبانی های بعدی به چه صورت هست؟ جرایم دیرکرد، دیرکرد تا چه حد نرمال است؟ اگر دولوپر از پشتیبانی نرم افزار سرباز زد ما باید چه کار کنیم؟ چه چیزی به عنوان حسن انجام کار باید دریافت کنیم؟(سفته، چک، تعهد محضری و ...).

دوستان برنامه نویس که پروژه های سنگین انجام دادند و در این زمینه ها تجربه دارند ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنند.
با تشکر.

----------

